# Thin out latex for airless sprayer?



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

avenge said:


> It can run due to it's self leveling, they tried to make it as close to oil base as possible. Ya I used it exclusively both Alkyd and water base for residential interior trim. Used water based semi on my home and recoated and it didn't stick. Asked SW about it they asked if I sanded it. Since when do I have to sand semi gloss and the specs don't mention anything about sanding.
> 
> I prefer using oil base for brushing any day over water base.


Didn't stick to the primer? Didn't stick as in recoating old paint, or recoat as in second coating freshly applied paint? If it was recoating old paint, was it also water base pro-classic, or oil?

If it didn't stick to primer, or the second coat didn't adhere to the first - that's a problem. I've seen enough adhesion problems to semi for various reasons to never repaint without scuffing.


----------

